# NEW!!! Mice from Karen's Kritters and Blue Shuze



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

These are some of the mice I got while I was in California.  I got 7 does, 7 bucks from Karen's Kritters and 1 doe from Blue Shuze.

It was amazing to train at Karen's home and have the opportunity to experience her critter room. Everything is nicely organized and very clean! Her animals are simply amazing.

I didn't take pictures of all of the mice I shipped back home to my hubby, but here are a few.

(Note: I got the Splashed to use for Tricolors so while their type is nice, their splashing is more clumped than you want for a Splashed mouse for exhibition.)
Black Splashed

















PEW









Different Black Splashed (odd eye)

















Dove

















Dove Splashed, Champagne and PEW does









Black Splashed doe

















Champagne doe who looked like she was smiling. lol

















PEW doe with really nice butt and tail set

















BSR Argente Doe to be used for Argente Creme


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look stunning.I like all of them but the black splashed doe has particular appeal.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They are simply amazing- I love them all :mrgreen: especially the Black Splashed doe in the 10th pic- what an adorable face!  
Congrats, you must be so pleased to have such a lovely selection of meeces!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you both! I am very happy with these mice and I feel so fortunate to have had the opportunity to get them. The Splashed are my favorites but they are all just lovely.

I am planning my pairs as I type this and will be putting the does with their boyfriends within the week.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh Oh... I adore that Champagne! <3


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in love with the dove! :lol: Great meeces!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Willow, I love the Champagne, too. I don't breed for Champagne so she will go for PEW but her face is just lovely and her ears are pretty nice, too. Overall beauty, she is.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I can spot a good 'un! hehee Looks to have nice even colouring under too from what little I could see, not that it matters if she is being used for PEW breeding.

W xx


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

wow! loverly mice


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice! The Splashed have a good amount of dark splashes, which is very good if someones wants to breed Tricolors.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I put the Black Splashed doe (KK Camilla) with my nicely marked Black Tricolor buck (WNT Punchy) and also put the darker Dove doe (KK Pirjo) with my nicely marked Blue Tricolor buck (WNT Blue Ragu). I put a PEW doe I bred (WNT As-Crack2) with the Reverse Siamese buck (KK Henrik), Dove Splashed doe (KK Satu) with a Black Splashed buck (KK Vintori), and a few others I don't remember off the top of my head at the moment.

I will make a list with pictures later.


----------

